# Mood Altering Meds



## bankruptONselling (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering what your opinion is on mood altering medication such as anti-depressants, anti-anxiety pills, bi-polar meds, etc?

I know that some depression and anxiety can be brought down by other ways than medications but I'm curious as to more serious cases of chemical imbalances in the brain.

I'd like to hear what you guys have to say about them. Narcotics or non-narcotics.


----------



## billinthehills (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a big fan of them myself. I am familar with many who swear by their anti anxiety meds. Seems like there is a pill for everything. I have noticed a pattern of those who do feel the need to partake . All the ones I know who do take,1) they all seek counseling still on a regular basis. 2) they don't own motorcycles. 3) they don't smoke marijuana. To each their own. As for me. Well No shrinks in my future. and I love to ride. as for the rest..... that is another topic entirely


----------



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you've got something there on number 3!


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

I was put on some back when I injured my back... It scared me so much that I never ever want to take any again. The first week or two was alright, but then one day I was having a bad day... I took a walk to cool my head and had to fight the urge to jump off the bridge I was walking over. I had never had much of an urge to jump before... 

Now that I think about it... that wasn't the only time I had to fight the urge when on them...   Never again...


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

bankruptONselling said:


> I was wondering what your opinion is on mood altering medication such as anti-depressants, anti-anxiety pills, bi-polar meds, etc?
> 
> I know that some depression and anxiety can be brought down by other ways than medications but I'm curious as to more serious cases of chemical imbalances in the brain.
> 
> I'd like to hear what you guys have to say about them. Narcotics or non-narcotics.


If you need the meds, you need them. I never took any until in my 40's but in my case they have saved my life. At age 40 (7 yrs ago), 21 years of marriage ended in a bitter divorce and I tanked my first company. Broke and rejected and almost homeless I had one meltdown after another. It started with attempted suicide and progressed to uncontrollable anger. It went on after I remarried the same year as the divorce. My anger exhibited itself in severe beatings I gave a very undeserving dog (never admitted that till now, wow) and severe belligerent tirades I took out on my new wife. Severe anger fits and eventually spending a day in the mental ward (1st time) after going outside the night before and firing my gun off making my wife think I had blown my brains out. That night was the first time I'd ever been handcuffed in my life. Nothing like a wake up call of having the police show up to your house and cuffing you. That night and day in a mental yard was a turning point but it still took a bankruptcy and complete collapse of my business over the next year to turn me towards counseling, medication and God. Now 7 years after the divorce and about 5 years from the trip to the loony bin, because of meds, my life is controllable. It's still not perfect but controllable. I've partnered to start another business, work less hours then ever before and make more money then ever in my life. I have to check my anger all the time. It's not gone but I can check it. I fight less and I let a lot lay by the side. When I don't take meds and try to "be normal" my life begins to unravel. I'm not 100% but at least I'm functioning, well. My "new" wife trust me, loves me, and is patient with me. My kids accept me in a way they never did before because I've told them step by step everything I've gone through in hope that they can see it if it ever emerges in their life. Because of this we've also been able to diagnose my 22 year old daughters bi-polar and get her treatment too. She actually WANTS the treatment and meds because she sees how bad I got and how much they did for me. She can't afford the meds but gets the equivalent of $300 a month in meds from a clinic. (my insurance covers about $400 a month on me and they ARE narcotics). If you need the meds and can afford them do it.

The hardest part is admitting you need them but life can be so much more rewarding with them.

PS: This is the first time I've "told" this story in detail. However there must be a reason you asked and there must be a reason I'm awake at 1:30am make my first post in a forum I've never been to before. I hope this helps.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I know several people who have been on them and I have to say they are much better to be around when they are on their medication. Quite often they start to feel happy and stop taking the pills. That's the exact point they should keep taking the pills because it shows the pills are working. 

The sad thing is that everyone is way to polite to tell them they are more fun when they are on medication. 

As for the suicide thing I knew a guy who had all kinds of problems and was unmotivated. He took the pills and got motivated and energetic and hung himself in his garage two weeks later. If he didn't take the pills I'm sure he'd still be alive today.


----------



## billinthehills (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice to see this thread take back off. Really informative What did people do before all these miracle meds you see on T.V.? Don't get me wrong i am sure to some, they are needed. Back when I was a kid moms were big on cocktails and valium I am to assume for the same reasons. I still believe that a joint a day keeps the voices away.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

Insidethebunker,
I want to commend you for telling your story. That is hard to admit openly. Thank you for sharing your story. 
I was just on the phone at this exact time. My son in law is where you were.... he is so angry, so depressed. Just sits and plays video games when he is home and yells at the games. She can't get him to get help because he thinks it is everyone and everything else that is wrong. So awful to see my sweet daughter and grandson living like this. I can't do much, other than pray for them. I live an hours drive away. I have health issues that keep me from doing as much as I would like in life. I am also teaching food preservation classes at this time, so I am busy, too. I do have my own life here. I can't live her life for her. I realize that, too. Still, it hurts to see her like this. 
I take Lexapro. Works wonderfully for me. I had taken a couple other ones, but not for depression at the time. It was for my chronic back condition. They were so awful ! I felt like climbing the walls on them. However, once I did become depressed, I asked for help. The Lexapro makes me feel normal. I don't even know I am taking it other than I feel like myself again. 
If you need help, then get it. Keep trying different things until you find what is the right one for you. I am not saying to not deal with things on an emotional level. Dealing with the root issue is most important. However, if medication is needed, that is good, too. 
Even pioneer women had drug addictions. I forget the name of what they took. They also used herbs, like some still do today. St. Johns wort, things like that. People used to work hard physically, so they worked off stress. They dealt with other things, like crop failures and ran out of water, etc. We don't work as hard these days, at least most of us don't. They also ate good food they grew, not this genetically modified Frankenfoods. We don't even have real foods anymore. No wonder we feel lousy and have diseases. 
Everyone, take care the best you can !


----------



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

dukman said:


> I was put on some back when I injured my back... It scared me so much that I never ever want to take any again. The first week or two was alright, but then one day I was having a bad day... I took a walk to cool my head and had to fight the urge to jump off the bridge I was walking over. I had never had much of an urge to jump before...
> 
> Now that I think about it... that wasn't the only time I had to fight the urge when on them...   Never again...


This was on an anti-depressant? They gave you them after a back injury? I think they got the bottle mixed up with the Vicodin bottle!


----------



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to commend you for telling your story as well, Bunker. 
I am sorry to hear about your daughter and her family, Lucy. I hear stories such as this all too often and it makes my heart very sad.

I also take Lexapro for depression and anxiety. It helps a teeny bit with the anxiety but mostly the depression. I have found that it isn't as easy as used to be to start tearing up or get emotional over a tv show. 

Now my biggest concern is am I going to have to take them for the rest of my life? If I stay on them for a long period of time then ween myself off, will I become depressed again? Will I start feeling fatigued again? Can you take anti-depressants when you are pregnant?
Ah, so many questions about my future on anti-depressants...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd say if they work stay on them. It's no different than being a diabetic and having to take insulin. There are many people who need to take medication to keep their body in a normal healthy condition. There's nothing wrong with taking the medication you need. Take them and don't feel ashamed.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

insidethebunker said:


> If you need the meds, you need them. I never took any until in my 40's but in my case they have saved my life. At age 40 (7 yrs ago), 21 years of marriage ended in a bitter divorce and I tanked my first company. Broke and rejected and almost homeless I had one meltdown after another. It started with attempted suicide and progressed to uncontrollable anger. It went on after I remarried the same year as the divorce. My anger exhibited itself in severe beatings I gave a very undeserving dog (never admitted that till now, wow) and severe belligerent tirades I took out on my new wife. Severe anger fits and eventually spending a day in the mental ward (1st time) after going outside the night before and firing my gun off making my wife think I had blown my brains out. That night was the first time I'd ever been handcuffed in my life. Nothing like a wake up call of having the police show up to your house and cuffing you. That night and day in a mental yard was a turning point but it still took a bankruptcy and complete collapse of my business over the next year to turn me towards counseling, medication and God. Now 7 years after the divorce and about 5 years from the trip to the loony bin, because of meds, my life is controllable. It's still not perfect but controllable. I've partnered to start another business, work less hours then ever before and make more money then ever in my life. I have to check my anger all the time. It's not gone but I can check it. I fight less and I let a lot lay by the side. When I don't take meds and try to "be normal" my life begins to unravel. I'm not 100% but at least I'm functioning, well. My "new" wife trust me, loves me, and is patient with me. My kids accept me in a way they never did before because I've told them step by step everything I've gone through in hope that they can see it if it ever emerges in their life. Because of this we've also been able to diagnose my 22 year old daughters bi-polar and get her treatment too. She actually WANTS the treatment and meds because she sees how bad I got and how much they did for me. She can't afford the meds but gets the equivalent of $300 a month in meds from a clinic. (my insurance covers about $400 a month on me and they ARE narcotics). If you need the meds and can afford them do it.
> 
> The hardest part is admitting you need them but life can be so much more rewarding with them.
> 
> PS: This is the first time I've "told" this story in detail. However there must be a reason you asked and there must be a reason I'm awake at 1:30am make my first post in a forum I've never been to before. I hope this helps.


Good for you man! Sometimes you need to let the weight off your chest, an semi anonymous survival board is only the start of a long journey through your sole.

Mind altering Drugs will "get you back on your feet" but you are on your own for the long term, after awhile these drugs do very little for you and then your back at square one.

Find a good hobby to keep your mind occupied (survival), and laugh as much as you can, laughter really is the cure all!


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

HarpeR said:


> This was on an anti-depressant? They gave you them after a back injury? I think they got the bottle mixed up with the Vicodin bottle!


Nope, I was also on Flexeril and later Skelexan for the injury as well. They thought it would help me cope with the physical therapy baloney. I've only been prescribed Vicodin with dental work..

I find nowadays that just going for a walk helps clear my head quite a bit and can be somewhat of a drug in itself. Maybe it is just that extra oxygen getting to the brain  I really need to get onto the "salad a day" diet I put myself on at one time... it was amazing what good nutrition can do to ones outlook on things.


----------



## Battly (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking into meditation might be a good idea as well. It can really help you calm anxieties and help get you feeling better about yourself and your condition.


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

I'm appreciate the encouraging words. It hasn't been a fun journey but it's nice to at least understand why "I am who I am" and that's better then being lost in a fog.

Also I'm glad to contribute... it's like those old sayings that start with "If I touched just one person" with my post I'm happy.

I hope bankruptONselling found what he was looking for, here, or somewhere.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Xanax is one of those medicines which help in relieving anxiety and depression, but this medicine should only be used for small duration as this is habit forming drug and sometimes the withdrawal symptoms can be more depressing. The withdrawal from this medicine is a slow and gradual process rather than abrupt. Xanax works by slowing down the nervous system and hence relieves anxiety. The best way to get over anxiety and depression is to take a break from your regular schedule, go out, and take good sleep. This helps in clearing the mind and try consulting a specialist who can suggest you as how you can get over your problem.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

I that may be spam above. Why would you say it's addictive then post a link in your signature trying to sell it to us?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I had an ex girlfriend who was on xanax. She stopped taking it and she went crazy.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

thread revival.....

Anxiety disorders run in my family. My mother has panic disorder and takes Zoloft. She feels "ashamed" that she has to take it, and has tried to take herself off it many times and ends up having more attacks. I started having depression issues when I was 16, but they were manifesting in not-so-regular ways. I tried several things but ended up taking St. John's Wort. In 6 months I was fine. Then when I was 20 I started having panic attacks-right around the age my mother started having them. I took something called Lorazepam (similar to Valium) whenever I started feeling like an attack was coming on. They seemed to go away and I haven't had one in a long, long time. 

Then I had kids. 

My kids are 4,3, and 1. The oldest two are 11.5 months apart in age. It has not been until VERY recently, like, the past two or three months that I've started to feel like a sane person again. Because of serious hormonal imbalances brought on by closely spaced pregnancies, I had plunged into this anxiety-driven rage cycle that subjected everyone around me to unspeakable anger and violence. I've been taking hormone therapy since January and I feel SO much better. My doctor knows that I can't keep taking the pills forever, and that if these symptoms return after I go off the pills we will need to do something more permanent. Basically ovulation turns me into Satan, so its either get my tubes tied or have a hysterectomy....one or the other will be a definite in my future. 

I feel especially bad for women because we seem to bear the worst of the emotional/mental ailments, and too often we don't seek help or don't try to understand the causes behind our troubles. I waited far too long to see a doctor, and the treatment was so simple-why did I wait??? No matter who you are, if you feel like something "just isnt' right" PLEASE do not wait until it gets bad. Seek help NOW.


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been diagnosed with bipolar, ADHD, and dyslexia, but more or less I’m just a manic person. I have taken a bunch of different meds and have found that mild doses of epilepsy meds work best for me.

There have been a few times that my manic went over board and I flopped right into a bad depression like episodes. I did end up with a tempory detaining order after 5 weeks after a medication change. I went 5 days without sleep and my shrink was out of town and I drove my self to the ER. I ended up getting locked up in a nut house for 18 days. The first 3 days I didn’t sleep. Once my shrink came back into town she was able to play with my meds to get me back to normal.

Most shrinks will only use a set of drugs that they like and will not go out side of there realm. All metal problems are caused by misfiring in the brain just like epilepsy. Thyroid problems can show up as metal problems some times. If you’re having problems with side affects it might be worth looking at epilepsy meds but might have a hard time getting a shrink to try them on you.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That sounds intense. I'm glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

cattlefarmer said:


> Most shrinks will only use a set of drugs that they like and will not go out side of there realm.


Unfortunately this statement applies to ALL doctors, not just shrinks. For my occasional back pain they wanted me to take some high doses of IB, and flexeril. It didn't work all that good, especially because IB is a drug you have to keep taking in order for it to get to work. My parents picked up some OTC back pain meds from Canada, and one of them usually does the job.

I have a cousin that is on meds for his mental condition... he kept telling the shrink that they weren't working. Finally, months later, the shrink is going to try some other meds. I guess his initial dose is 10x the normal initial dose tho


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't say I agree with taking any medication that has a side effect of suicide. I certainly don't agree with the drug companies, politicians and "doctors" making such huge profits from it either.

Obviously, some here have seen positive results, but, for me the risks associated aren't worth it.


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

*My 2 Cents...*

I want to thank all of you that shared here.

I have taken depression/ anxiety meds before; I tried Effexor, Paxil, Lexapro, and Zoloft. It felt nice to be on them, but I didn't like not being fully in control of my mind. 
Over time I was able to reduce my dosage and deal with out them - is it fun? No, but I am glad to be me and not dependent on a drug to get through the day. I go for occasional counseling and have a couple of people I talk to and that helps me get through the day. My only "escapes" are through reading good books, not medicine, alcohol, etc.

While you are on these meds, or if you start taking them, keep these things in mind:
1. Work up to the prescribed dosage and if you change dosage, take it down in steps - hitting hard or stopping cold is a bad thing!
2. Make sure to take your dose the same time(s) every day & never miss a day.
3. Look into the best time of day to take it. Unless your doctor is a psychyiatrist, he likely does NOT know the answer! Some drugs are best taken at night (for example, Zoloft makes most people very drowsy), others are best taken in the morning so the fullest effect is while you are awake. Some have to be taken with food; others are best taken on an empty stomach. It is worse checking with the pharmacist who fills your prescription about time of day and side effects. 
I wish you well in your treatment.


----------



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Antianxiety Medications

Everyone experiences anxiety at one time or another-"butterflies in the stomach" before giving a speech or sweaty palms during a job interview are common symptoms. Other symptoms include irritability, uneasiness, jumpiness, feelings of apprehension, rapid or irregular heartbeat, stomachache, nausea, faintness, and breathing problems
.

Anxiety is often manageable and mild, but sometimes it can present serious problems. A high level or prolonged state of anxiety can make the activities of daily life difficult or impossible. People may have generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) or more specific anxiety disorders such as panic, phobias, obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD), or post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD).

Both antidepressants and antianxiety medications are used to treat anxiety disorders. The broad-spectrum activity of most antidepressants provides effectiveness in anxiety disorders as well as depression. The first medication specifically approved for use in the treatment of OCD was the tricyclic antidepressant clomipramine ( Anafranil ). The SSRIs, fluoxetine ( Prozac ), fluvoxamine ( Luvox ), paroxetine ( Paxil ), and sertraline ( Zoloft ) have now been approved for use with OCD. Paroxetine has also been approved for social anxiety disorder (social phobia), GAD, and panic disorder; and sertraline is approved for panic disorder and PTSD. Venlafaxine ( Effexor ) has been approved for GAD.

Antianxiety medications include the benzodiazepines, which can relieve symptoms within a short time. They have relatively few side effects: drowsiness and loss of coordination are most common; fatigue and mental slowing or confusion can also occur. These effects make it dangerous for people taking benzodiazepines to drive or operate some machinery. Other side effects are rare.

Benzodiazepines vary in duration of action in different people; they may be taken two or three times a day, sometimes only once a day, or just on an "as-needed" basis. Dosage is generally started at a low level and gradually raised until symptoms are diminished or removed. The dosage will vary a great deal depending on the symptoms and the individual's body chemistry.

It is wise to abstain from alcohol when taking benzodiazepines, because the interaction between benzodiazepines and alcohol can lead to serious and possibly life-threatening complications. It is also important to tell the doctor about other medications being taken.

People taking benzodiazepines for weeks or months may develop tolerance for and dependence on these drugs. Abuse and withdrawal reactions are also possible. For these reasons, the medications are generally prescribed for brief periods of time-days or weeks-and sometimes just for stressful situations or anxiety attacks. However, some patients may need long-term treatment.

It is essential to talk with the doctor before discontinuing a benzodiazepine. A withdrawal reaction may occur if the treatment is stopped abruptly. Symptoms may include anxiety, shakiness, headache, dizziness, sleeplessness, loss of appetite, or in extreme cases, seizures. A withdrawal reaction may be mistaken for a return of the anxiety because many of the symptoms are similar. After a person has taken benzodiazepines for an extended period, the dosage is gradually reduced before it is stopped completely. Commonly used benzodiazepines include clonazepam ( Klonopin ), alprazolam ( Xanax ), diazepam ( Valium ), and lorazepam ( Ativan ).

The only medication specifically for anxiety disorders other than the benzodiazepines is buspirone (BuSpar). Unlike the benzodiazepines, buspirone must be taken consistently for at least 2 weeks to achieve an antianxiety effect and therefore cannot be used on an "as-needed" basis.

Beta blockers, medications often used to treat heart conditions and high blood pressure, are sometimes used to control "performance anxiety" when the individual must face a specific stressful situation-a speech, a presentation in class, or an important meeting. Propranolol ( Inderal, Inderide ) is a commonly used beta blocker.


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

cattlefarmer said:


> I have been diagnosed with bipolar, ADHD, and dyslexia, but more or less I'm just a manic person. I have taken a bunch of different meds and have found that mild doses of epilepsy meds work best for me.
> 
> There have been a few times that my manic went over board and I flopped right into a bad depression like episodes. I did end up with a tempory detaining order after 5 weeks after a medication change. I went 5 days without sleep and my shrink was out of town and I drove my self to the ER. I ended up getting locked up in a nut house for 18 days. The first 3 days I didn't sleep. Once my shrink came back into town she was able to play with my meds to get me back to normal.
> 
> Most shrinks will only use a set of drugs that they like and will not go out side of there realm. All metal problems are caused by misfiring in the brain just like epilepsy. Thyroid problems can show up as metal problems some times. If you're having problems with side affects it might be worth looking at epilepsy meds but might have a hard time getting a shrink to try them on you.


I can feel you on the bipolarism and ADHD. I have been diagnosed when I was a preteen with bipolarism and in later years it was "suggested" by a doctor that I had a form of ADHD. In both cases I was presented a choice of either getting on a pill regimine or to address the issues alternatively. In both cases I chose the alternative solutions.

Using my father as a benchmark for allergies and chemical sensitivity (which I have as well) I realized I didn't want to go the route of pharmaceuticals. My dad has definately had it rough with his issues, but it is my opinion that he has exacerbated it by his use of over the counter and prescription meds, as well as having horrible eating habits (he is a sociology professor that played football from being a child through college. He doesn't do anything athletic, nor has he for at least 40 years, but he still eats like he is a fullback).

I have my times when my bipolarism can "act up", or I am particularly sensitive to someone's perfume/cologne or household chemicals, or I may not pay as much attention to someone uninteresting that begs my attention, but my approach towards these issues has been healthier for me in the long run. It also has been a hell of a lot cheaper than being on meds and seeing a doctor routinely to address my issues.

I sometimes use cannabis for bipolarism and ADHD. I am glad to say I do not chronically use it (pun intended) and can assimilate it well without being unproductive. Other than the occasional joint I do a lot of breathing exercises, I have started meditating (I am very knew to this) and I have dabbled in brainwave entrainment (self hypnosis).

I eat local honey, use a neti pot, drink SOLE to address my allergies. My house is chemical free and this greatly assists with my chemical sensitivity, so much so that my old intolerances are far more balanced. I can deal with pollens, particulates and fumes far better than when I could 20 years ago. I use non-perfumed soaps and stay away from chemical additives that cause poisoning through the skin.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll have to chime in middle of the road, I think compared to clinical depression meds are sensible.. but compared to good health, they're not very. It has everything to do with what you're attempting. 

Obviously shorter use will have fewer negative effects. 

These days, with electronic medical records, being prescribed certain meds may affect your legal rights.. as in, may potentially at some time in the future. It's worth giving consideration, because merely being a prepper with a generator and a pantry can get you odd looks.. one's public persona is only under control in advance. Hindsight is fairly pointless for all it's 20-20..


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

bankruptONselling said:


> I was wondering what your opinion is on mood altering medication such as anti-depressants, anti-anxiety pills, bi-polar meds, etc?
> 
> I know that some depression and anxiety can be brought down by other ways than medications but I'm curious as to more serious cases of chemical imbalances in the brain.
> 
> I'd like to hear what you guys have to say about them. Narcotics or non-narcotics.


Ativan, Valium, Xanax, etc for anxiety as far as bupolar that varies from Dr's one will give lexapro another may give methadone. It's best to question your doctors and get diagnosed rather than picking a med on a forum :x


----------



## jremstuart (Apr 8, 2010)

People use these drugs because they produce quick surges of a neurotransmitter, or brain chemical called dopamine. Dopamine, when released in the brain, makes people feel pleasure or euphoria, or, in other words,"high."Mood altering drugs don't just effect dopamine, they also have many other brain effects. It is these other brain effects that help us decide what class the drug belongs to.


----------



## survivalherbbank (Sep 15, 2010)

I never used these kind of things for mood altering. I used natural survival medicine as anti-depressants. Cohosh plant known for relieving menstrual cramps and symptoms of menopause such as hot flashes, irritability, mood swings and sleep disturbances.


----------

